# Simrad GO7 XSR - Factory Reset Issue



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

Over the last couple months my Simrad GO7 XSR has started to reset itself back to factory settings every couple weeks. I lose all my settings, tracks, datapoints, etc and have to basically set the unit up again each time. It's not the end of the world but it's just a pain in the ass. Any thoughts as to why this is happening and how I can resolve it? Thanks in advance


----------



## SCFLYFISH (Jun 13, 2017)

Hopefully someone else chimes in here. This happened to me this past weekend. All the tracks I had down in the Keys are all gone now.
Super pissed off when it happened.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Same happened to me yesterday. Also my GPS will not connect. I just started a thread asking if any one else has had this issue.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I just noticed my Go7 XSR is doing the same thing after an software update. Ugh.

Older tracked/routes are there but not recent ones.

Anyone figure it out?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a Go-9 that did that twice. Simrad rep was not even fazed or apologetic when I called. I got rid of it.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Well none of my tracks are being recorded now. I can go in manually to create a track and mark it to display& record, but it used to do that automatically. Guess I’ll call Simrad this week and google around.
I’ve got two 7” flush mounted and rather not replace.


----------



## Jbaa812 (2 mo ago)

Mfresh0331 said:


> Same happened to me yesterday. Also my GPS will not connect. I just started a thread asking if any one else has had this issue.


Ja, mir gestern nach dem ich start Taste länger gedrückt habe. Ich glaube ich schicke ihn weg.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

“Yes, me yesterday after I pressed the start button longer. I think I'll send him away”

Not easy for me- I can manually set the tracks and they record and show up- but it’s just one track for multiple days. I need to get better about setting up an new track per day, but what a pain.


----------



## Jbaa812 (2 mo ago)

scrapiron said:


> “Yes, me yesterday after I pressed the start button longer. I think I'll send him away”
> 
> Not easy for me- I can manually set the tracks and they record and show up- but it’s just one track for multiple days. I need to get better about setting up an new track per day, but what a pain.


Ich glaube ich tausche ihn auf B&G Vulkan


----------

